# Hit TV series is looking for expat in the UK!



## internationalhunt

House Hunters International, the American hit tv show for Home and Garden Television (HGTV) is looking for homebuyers and estate agents for our next series. We are looking for expats who have recently purchased a property and who would like to come on our show to share their story. Likewise, we are also looking for estate agents who work in the area to appear on the show. Financial compensation will be given to homebuyers and estate agents alike.

If you are interested, please email [email protected] with the subject 'UK'.

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------

